

Freshdesk Wants To Make Customer Service Fun With Game Mechanics - dholowiski
http://m.techcrunch.com/2012/09/17/freshdesk-wants-to-make-customer-service-fun-with-game-mechanics/

======
dholowiski
I wanted to get other hn'ers thoughts on this. As someone who's done
technology support for 15 years, I would be offended and insulted if someone
tried to change my job into a game.

~~~
Edmond
sounds like the typical current consumer web gimmick. I am sure the mention in
techcrunch is well worth the silliness of it all:)

~~~
dholowiski
Actually, reading this blog post [http://blog.freshdesk.com/the-freshdesk-
story-how-a-simple-c...](http://blog.freshdesk.com/the-freshdesk-story-how-a-
simple-comment-on-h-0/#.UFe-Wfrnb4e) it sounds like they kind of know what
they are doing. There's a huge need for non-crappy helpdesk software. I wonder
if the gamification was a last minute addon?

